# How efficient is the health care system here?



## rolypoly (Nov 22, 2012)

I have heard about we have to wait for 1 week or so to get the result for CT scan etc..

is this true?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

So do you consider a 1 week wait good or bad? 
I'd say that for a non-emergency situation that was very acceptable.

From experience - if the doc reckons a result is required as a priority then the lab will process it quicker.


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

From personal experience I can say if you are seriously ill you will be extremely well looked after. If you are not seriously ill, you'll need to wait behind people who are.


----------

